# 40s Shelby long tank style



## 1918 Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

Just picked this one up.  First long tank frame style I've had or seen for that matter.  





























1918 Ranger


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice find on the shelby. I have one myself. I get confused n the shelby tank style , cause they make a long one and a tank called the peanut tank!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 22, 2013)

*Nice rare color Shelby*

Here is a friends ( green Shelby ) long tank from the CYCLONE COASTER ride in the past -- have fun with the new Shelby -- ride vintage -- Frank


----------



## rickyd (Feb 22, 2013)

*shelby*

just bought one myself, close to same age. do you know of a date system? nice bike you have. rick


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

rickyd said:


> just bought one myself, close to same age. do you know of a date system? nice bike you have. rick




No not exactly. Did find one on nostalgic.net that's the same frame.  Used that as a benchmark.  


1918 Ranger


----------

